# Fender Subwoofer Removal



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello! Anyone have an idea of how to remove the subwoofer cover, so I'll have access to the tail lights?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

You can use a pick tool or plastic pry tool to remove the cover above the speaker. From there I believe there is a T25 or 30 bolt to remove and it comes right out


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Chris659 said:


> You can use a pick tool or plastic pry tool to remove the cover above the speaker. From there I believe there is a T25 or 30 bolt to remove and it comes right out


I tried using a pry tool, but was not successful. Are there any pictures ?


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Chris659 said:


> You can use a pick tool or plastic pry tool to remove the cover above the speaker. From there I believe there is a T25 or 30 bolt to remove and it comes right out


I tried using a pry tool, but was not successful. Are there any pictures?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't have the factory subwoofer in anymore so I don't have any pics

You should see a small area at the top. The cover is maybe 2" tall and I think 8" or so wide.


----------

